# Lush UK Haul!



## hilaryrose (Dec 29, 2010)

So, it’s fairly common knowledge that through the wonder of exchange rates and going prices, it’s cheaper to order from Lush UK’s website than it is to order from the US website. Since all the holiday items and gift sets I wanted are sold out, I decided to give that theory a whirl.

 	 		What I Ordered:


 			Hot Toddy Bubble Bar 		
 			Randy Butter Buttercream 		
 			Tramp Showergel 		
 			Smitten Hand Cream 		
 			Gold, Frankincense, and Beer Shower Jelly 		
 			Too Drunk Emotibomb 		
 			Snake Oil Scalp Massage Bar 		
 			Eau-Roma Water Toner 		
 			Grease Lightning Cleanser 		
 			Quinquereme of Nineveh Soap 		
 			Vit C TonerTab 	
 

 	 		This all came to a total of £51.10, or $78.62 after shipping and handling.
		Next I’m going to do a breakdown of the costs.


 	 		Hot Toddy:
		US: $6.95
		UK: $4.54 (£2.51)

 	 		Randy Butter Buttercream:
		US: $6.35
		UK: $7.60 (£4.21)

 	 		Tramp Shower Gel (3.5oz / 100g):
		US: $9.95
		UK: $8.90 (£3.28)

 	 		Smitten Hand Cream
		US: $17.95
		UK: $9.38 (£5.19)

 	 		Gold, Frankincense and Beer Shower Jelly:
		US: $13.00
		UK: $12.23 (£6.77)

 	 		Too Drunk Emotibomb:
		US: $4.50
		UK: $3.46 (£1.91)

 	 		Snake Oil Scalp Massage Bar:
		US: $7.95
		UK: $6.38 (£3.53)

 	 		Eau-Roma Water Toner (8.4oz / 240g):
		US: $18.95
		UK: $9.77 (£5.40)

 	 		Grease Lightning:
		US: $10.95
		UK: $6.67 (£4.34)

 	 		Quinquereme of Nineveh:
		US: $7.95
		UK: $5.30 (£3.45)

 	 		Vit C TonerTab:
		US: $1.95
		UK: $0.98 (£0.64)

 	 		So, if I had placed an order for these items on the US site, I would have spent about $114 after shipping. I saved $35 in total, which I think is amazing.


 	 		Also:






This little advert was on my screen while I was in my basket on the UK site,And since they didn’t take £10 off my order, I THINK that they are going to send some free little samples or something. Yay!
		If not, I will be sad. But only a little bit.
 	 		From what I’ve heard, shipping will probably be around ten days, perhaps a bit longer because of New Years. I’ll let you know when it turns up!











 	 		P.S. The stock on the US and the UK site varies! So if something is sold out on the US site, definitely check out the UK site.

 	 		P.P.S. The UK site is not taking any more orders until early January because they are out of stock. Apparently I cleared them out. Sorry about that 

 	 		P.P.P.S. I will post pictures and stuff when it comes in the mail!


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks for posting this! I knew the products were cheaper in the UK but I didn't realize how much!


----------



## hilaryrose (Dec 30, 2010)

No problem!! Yeah the price difference is awesome.


----------



## hilaryrose (Jan 17, 2011)

So, I thought I should mention that I placed this order on Dec. 29th, and it's now Jan. 17th and there's no sign of my order.
  	I'm not TOO concerned because we have had over 30 inches of snow in that time, so travel has been a little hard, and there were at least three business-closed holidays in England right after I placed my order.
  	However, if I still don't have it by Wednesday of this week, I will be e-mailing Lush's customer service.

  	Most people I've encountered who ordered from Lush UK receive their packages in about 10 days, I'm currently at day 19.


----------



## imaht1 (Jan 18, 2011)

after reading this i need to go get my lush haul.. i have not bathed in honey i washed the kids in sometime now


----------

